# Ability to make conversation and SA



## AlienOnEarth (Dec 5, 2004)

Are the two related? does one follow another? lets see what happens with the results...


----------



## It Dies Today (Feb 2, 2005)

Definitely Far below average


----------



## vanessaB76 (Nov 13, 2003)

It Dies Today said:


> Definitely Far below average


 :dito


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Sometimes I actually do pretty good, so I'll just say below average.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Once I get going I do pretty good (sometimes scarily good), so I put average.


----------



## Derekgnr (Nov 9, 2003)

Far below average


----------



## raalka (Nov 14, 2004)

far below average :afr


----------



## Desi (Nov 18, 2003)

far below average


----------



## PuzzledMike (Nov 30, 2004)

I think I'm still below average. I am improving, but my conversation skills really are very rusty.
Sometimes I can do very well when I sort of "click" with a person and if I can feel relaxed.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Honestly I am around a 2 towards people I dont know. People I do know, I am a 4.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

far below average


----------



## grooveOnthis (Nov 11, 2003)

Most of the time I'd say I'm below average :cig


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

I am a 5 around people I know and am comfortable with. I am about a 2 around people I dont know. Talk about extremes. :stu


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Nonexistent.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I'd say anywhere from below average to average. Probably bordering on below average.


----------



## AlienOnEarth (Dec 5, 2004)

Does this indicate that SA is partially caused from our inability to make conversations? maybe we tried when were kids and failed so we just stopped talking and became introverted? 

Cause if we know the roots of problem, we can tackle them and destroy them by the roots!


----------



## soundgardener76 (Jan 18, 2005)

AlienOnEarth said:


> Does this indicate that SA is partially caused from our inability to make conversations? maybe we tried when were kids and failed so we just stopped talking and became introverted?
> 
> Cause if we know the roots of problem, we can tackle them and destroy them by the roots!


That's probably true for a lot of people. I was _always_ afraid, though...and I know I'm not the only one.

As for the survey question, I was actually a little confused by it. I answered, "far below average," but maybe I shouldn't have. I _know_ how to make conversation...in fact, when I'm comfortable, I think I'm quite good at it. It's just that I'm always so nervous that I can't apply the knowledge I have. I don't need to be taught how to make conversation...I just can't do it anyway, if that makes any sense.


----------



## loridee (Feb 1, 2005)

Mostly average, but it depends on my mood. If I'm irritable I won't want to talk to anybody for days. And then it depends on the person I'm talking to. I lose interest when it's small talk, but deeper meaningful topics keep me interested and I can talk at length.


----------



## Molten Universe (Feb 17, 2005)

When I am comfortable with someone, I can actually be fairly decent at conversation. Usually I'm just afraid to try to start conversations with people. So for me I think it's more about fear than about actual conversational skills.


----------



## penguin (Feb 6, 2005)

5.


----------



## daphne (Dec 4, 2004)

Far below average. It's especially bad when I don't know the person or have only known them a short time. I'm terrible during a confrontation or an argument. I almost never confront anyone, if I have a differing opinion I usually keep it to myself, and when arguing I lose my train of thought and forget what I was going to say.


----------



## AlienOnEarth (Dec 5, 2004)

daphne said:


> It's especially bad when I don't know the person or have only known them a short time.


Same here


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

i actually once had this guy tell me that he could never imagine having an actual conversation with me because i was so quiet. kinda sad really because i considered him a fairly good friend. we talked but i guess you wouldn't consider it a "conversation".


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Below average.


----------



## Jackie (Jan 8, 2004)

depends who the person is


----------



## Havalina (Dec 18, 2004)

I have the ability to have great conversations, however I rarely can open my mouth to start them.


----------

